# 3D and Full HD LED monitor??



## Rockstar11 (Jan 7, 2013)

i am searching good Full HD led 3d monitor at 15k budget.

how is LG Cinema 3D Monitor D2342P?

reply???


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 8, 2013)

any other good 3d model from samsung or viewsonic?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 8, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> i am searching good Full HD led 3d monitor at 15k budget.
> 
> how is LG Cinema 3D Monitor D2342P?
> 
> reply???



Here is a review on the Cinema 3D monitor you  mentioned: LG Cinema 3D D2342P Review | Monitors | CNET UK

The reviews seem to be pretty good.  The only thing to note is that while viewing in 3D, the viewing angles are a bit limited.  Otherwise, it is a great monitor.  With its extensive color control options, I'm sure you will be able to find some good calibration settings for the best picture possible.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 9, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Here is a review on the Cinema 3D monitor you  mentioned: LG Cinema 3D D2342P Review | Monitors | CNET UK
> 
> The reviews seem to be pretty good.  The only thing to note is that while viewing in 3D, the viewing angles are a bit limited.  Otherwise, it is a great monitor.  With its extensive color control options, I'm sure you will be able to find some good calibration settings for the best picture possible.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



hmmm thanks

found some more 3d mondels.

Viewsonic v3d231 3d monitor

HP 2311gt 23 inch Diagonal 3D LED Monitor

BenQ RL2450H 24 Inch 3D LED Monitor

Samsung 23" 3D Led Monitor-S23A700D


Asus VG236HE

Asus VG236HE is a 23 inch Full HD 3D monitor with Nvidia 3D Vision technology. This monitor has similar features as in other monitors in the list including DVI and HDMI ports. It also has component connectors where you can connect set top box or gaming consoles. The monitor comes with flexible stand to adjust the height as required.

AOC E2352Phz

Over the past few years, AOC is significantly emerging in the LCD display market with some good price and products. With an affordable price AOC offers 3D capable monitor. This monitor features built in speaker, 2D to 3D content converter and comes with one pair of passive 3D glass.

ViewSonic V3D245

ViewSonic V3D245 comes in 24 inch 3D LED display featuring Full HD 1080 pixel resolution. The monitor supports HDMI and stereo 3D technology which provides stunning stereoscopic visuals using active shutter glasses. It also includes ClearMotiv II imaging technology which helps to provide crisp, sharp images.

 LG D2342P

LG D2342P has a 23 inch LED backlight display with FPR (Film Pattern Retarder) filter and is equipped with passive 3D technology. This filter and passive 3D technology helps to use passive 3D glass and not the battery powered active 3D glasses. In terms of connectivity it has DVI (Digital Visual Interface) and HDMI port. As far as the design, the D2342P looks like your average computer monitor. The frame is constructed from shiny black plastic mounted on a stand.

BenQ XL2420T and XL2420TX

BenQ’s two new monitors XL2420T and XL2420TX are specially made for gaming enthusiasts.  The two monitors are said to come with some exclusive features to provide FPS (Fire-person shooting) gamers with new enjoyable sense of ease and control. The monitors are build of 120Hz, 2ms GTG response time and 12M:1 dynamic contrast ratio and also comes with a remote controller which allows user to switch between customized display settings.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2013)

reply pls

Acer Touch and 3D monitor 

no one use 3D monitor?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 11, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> reply pls
> 
> Acer Touch and 3D monitor
> 
> no one use 3D monitor?



Unfortunately, 3D monitors have not really picked up the way 3D TVs have.  I'm not entirely sure why, but I do believe that playing PC games in 3D is terribly underrated.  Hopefully gaming in 3D will pick up in the future, but as of now, not many people know about it.  Your best bet at this point would probably be to do some research on your own, looking for reviews from both well known tech sites and user reviews.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 11, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Unfortunately, 3D monitors have not really picked up the way 3D TVs have.  I'm not entirely sure why, but I do believe that playing PC games in 3D is terribly underrated.  Hopefully gaming in 3D will pick up in the future, but as of now, not many people know about it.  Your best bet at this point would probably be to do some research on your own, looking for reviews from both well known tech sites and user reviews.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!


whats the price of 3D TV????  can i use as pc monitor also?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 11, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> whats the price of 3D TV????  can i use as pc monitor also?



One of the cheaper 3D TVs available is probably the 32LM6200.  It costs 41,800 Rs. on Flipkart, which is much more expensive than your original budget of 15,000 Rs.  However, at the same time, this TV is much more functional than any monitor you will find.  You can also use this as a 3D monitor, as you simply need to connect your computer to it via HDMI.  Then you will have set the TV to "Game mode" to reduce the amount of input lag.  However, I will warn you that while input lag from consoles to a 3D TV is negligible, for some reason, sometimes there is a bit of input lag when going from PC to 3D TV.  I am not saying that the LM6200 definitely has it; I am only saying that it is possible you may experience some input lag.  If you can, try bringing a laptop to a showroom to test it out for yourself to see if the input lag is acceptable.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> One of the cheaper 3D TVs available is probably the 32LM6200.  It costs 41,800 Rs. on Flipkart, which is much more expensive than your original budget of 15,000 Rs.  However, at the same time, this TV is much more functional than any monitor you will find.  You can also use this as a 3D monitor, as you simply need to connect your computer to it via HDMI.  Then you will have set the TV to "Game mode" to reduce the amount of input lag.  However, I will warn you that while input lag from consoles to a 3D TV is negligible, for some reason, sometimes there is a bit of input lag when going from PC to 3D TV.  I am not saying that the LM6200 definitely has it; I am only saying that it is possible you may experience some input lag.  If you can, try bringing a laptop to a showroom to test it out for yourself to see if the input lag is acceptable.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



thanks

i think there is no more choice. 

i have to go for LG Cinema 3D Monitor, D2342P


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 14, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> thanks
> 
> i think there is no more choice.
> 
> i have to go for LG Cinema 3D Monitor, D2342P



I see no problem with getting that monitor as long as you understand the limitations of it.  If you need any help in getting the passive 3D to work properly, let me know!  I will do my best to help you out with any issues that arise.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2013)

Asus VG VG23AH 23-Inch Screen LED-lit 3D Monitor

its IPS panel monitor


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 24, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> Asus VG VG23AH 23-Inch Screen LED-lit 3D Monitor
> 
> its IPS panel monitor


Though you have discussed on various aspects of 3D monitor and TV above; so I just want to add couple of points ahead – like if you have to have a 3d monitor only (may be because of budget) then undoubtedly LG D2342P 3d monitor is best in class; since it’s using FPR 3D technology which is widely used 3D technology by many gigantic manufacturers (Panasonic, Vizio, LG and Toshiba) in their 3d TVs which means there is no sense of worrying about 3d results.

Furthermore, if you can manage then I would suggest you to look for the 3d model which LGWRSherlock have suggested LM6200. These days almost all retailer are giving EMI options, so search a bit and set your mind if you can afford it; otherwise stop comparing any other model and stick with D2342P.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ankit Omar said:


> Though you have discussed on various aspects of 3D monitor and TV above; so I just want to add couple of points ahead – like if you have to have a 3d monitor only (may be because of budget) then undoubtedly LG D2342P 3d monitor is best in class; since it’s using FPR 3D technology which is widely used 3D technology by many gigantic manufacturers (Panasonic, Vizio, LG and Toshiba) in their 3d TVs which means there is no sense of worrying about 3d results.
> 
> Furthermore, if you can manage then I would suggest you to look for the 3d model which LGWRSherlock have suggested LM6200. These days almost all retailer are giving EMI options, so search a bit and set your mind if you can afford it; otherwise stop comparing any other model and stick with D2342P.



thanks. but Asus VG23AH also features Film-type Patterned Retarder (FPR) 3D technology 

i cant afford 2LM6200. It costs 41,800 Rs 

my budget is 15 -19k

Asus Give more features compare to LG

ASUS VG23AH IPS Panel 3D Monitor

 IPS display 178° ultra-wide viewing angle (Viewing Angle (CR≧10) : 178°(H)/178°(V))
 80,000,000:1 ASUS smart contrast ratio
 audio from built-in 3W stereo speakers
 instant 2D to 3D conversion hotkey
 dual HDMI 1.4 ports

 LG D2342P TN Panel 3D Monitor

 TN display (Viewing Angle 170°/160°)
 5,000,000:1 contrast ratio
 250 cd/㎡ display brightness
 Single HDMI input
 Panel Surface Anti-Glare, 3H



what about LG D2343P IPS Passive 3D Monitor???


----------



## Outlander (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm going to buy a new monitor. I want a 21 inch full HD LED monitor. About 3D, I thought any monitor will display 3D movies, all you need is glasses and it is the movie itself that has to be 3D. Please clear my doubt and suggest a monitor (w or wo 3D) below 10K.


----------



## zcream (Jun 21, 2018)

I need a 3d monitor to preview a film I am working on.anyone  know of a seller who has a 3d monitor?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8703F using Tapatalk


----------

